# Pest Control



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

T.R Breaman said:


> *What is the best way to be rid of spiders ?
> *


Shop vac all the webs and egg sacks. Empty the shop vac immediately or toss its collection bag. Then call an exterminator. The consumer pesticides for spiders are a waste of money.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you do call an exterminator see if this is not what they say.

Spiders can come in on your clothes, or catch a ride on your animals as they come in, there blown around in the wind when hanging trying to make a new web, can be getting in undersiding, through all the holes where plumbing and wiring was run under the house.

Sealing up the holes, checking for holes and sealing them is about all you can do.
Just kill them as you see them.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Do as Joe said....deny them access to the house....

But instead of killing them...Catch em' and transport them to your garden....they will eat the other bugs.....

Spiders are more afraid of you than you are of them.....at least that is what I tell myself....I hate spiders....

But...there is one exception....Black Widow nests....if you see white spiky balls...those are black widow nests...kill them.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Move to Pest control forum.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Spiders are you're friends:yes:


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

There are several products you can use that are similar if not exactly the same that you would pay a pest professional to use.
I think we can't mention specific websites but if you were to google "do it yourself Pest Control" to find ways of how to do your own pest control you will probably find useful websites. Check Amazon too.

I personally used the Demon WP which contains cypermethrin when we first moved into the house (sprayed inside floorboards and outside foundation/doors/windows) after it had been empty for months. After 3 weeks we've only seen one spider inside. All around the doors into the house there are piles and piles of dead bugs who came in contact with the residual of the cypermethrin, some of those bugs were spiders too.


----------



## JNAPS (May 10, 2012)

I've been using Demon Max for years. I use it inside and out and still have lots of spiders in the house. Most are babies, but once in a while a bigger one shows up. I have found a bunch of dead ones around the house, so I know it's working.. They're just getting around the spray.. I just can't figure out just how they're getting in.. The house is well sealed and I'm guessing they're getting in through the soffit and down through the attic.. I have a large oak tree in front that hangs over the house and see a lot of spiders come down from the tree.. I hate spiders.. I've probably killed at least one a day for the last few weeks now..


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Demon WP and Demon Max both have the same active ingredient: cypermethrin. The big difference is the wp (wettable powder) is much more “available” to the insect, especially spiders than is the liquid concentrate that is Demon Max. The WP can leave a milky white deposit on finished surfaces, but it is easily wiped off. With spiders you want a wp, suspension, or micro-encapsulation and Demon Max is none of these; simply an emulsion.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Kicker is a great product for may insects http://www.pestmall.com/kicker-insecticide.html


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

*Dealing with aftermath of Africanized bee extermination*

*REPOSTED AS A NEW TOPIC "Dealing with aftermath of Africanized bee extermination"*



We had to have Africanized bees professionally exterminated. A section of second floor siding was removed to blow lethal powder on Africanized bees. Dead hive and such is in narrow space behind first floor brick. Aside from trastic removal of inside wall panel to remove dead hive, honey and waste is there any type of chemical or material that can be sprayed or put into this cavity that will prevent future problems with dead hive, deterioring hone, scavenger insects and such? 

Btw, farmer in our area was killed by Africanized bees during the same time as our extermination took place. 

Truly need your advice. Thank you.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

sore thumb said:


> We had to have Africanized bees professionally exterminated. A section of second floor siding was removed to blow lethal powder on Africanized bees. Dead hive and such is in narrow space behind first floor brick. Aside from trastic removal of inside wall panel to remove dead hive, honey and waste is there any type of chemical or material that can be sprayed or put into this cavity that will prevent future problems with dead hive, deterioring hone, scavenger insects and such?
> 
> Btw, farmer in our area was killed by Africanized bees during the same time as our extermination took place.
> 
> Truly need your advice. Thank you.


I think you need to start a new thread. And are you sure the farmer was killed by African bees? They are super aggressive illegal immigrants but I have not heard of a farmer being killed.

Part of my family is into bee keeping and making honey for sale. None of them have yet been killed by bees. Sure you have your story straight and not into urban mythology?


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Spider control was 25% of my annual business. I would use a repellant long life pesticide. I would treat outside around doors and windows and a swath around the perimeter. Then I would do the inside around doors, windows, and room perimeters. This would prevent most spider issues. A large house would use about 1/2 to 3/4 gallon of spray.

I suggest often to use a vacuum cleaner to suck them up. I say to inject a bit of pesticide into the hose while it is sucking, then turn it off. A tsp of boric acid would work fine. The trip up the vacuum hose would be bad enough to rip off spider legs, but a little powdered pesticide would be some insurance.

Black widows are an icon of death, but they are not that bad. They live 3 years. They move around seasonally. They are one of the most common spiders here in CO. They do not hunt, but wait for prey to get caught in their messy web. It is a good idea to remove them from areas surrounding the house or in the house.

There are spiders that are worth being very careful with; however, your locale is the big factor there. IIRC, there are only 2 US spiders that are not poisonous.

Some entomologists think the Aggressive House Spider in the northwest US might be becoming a social insect. Just imagine a squadron of spiders on the hunt for their huge colony. Colin Wilson wrote a sci-fi trilogy about spiders taking over the planet after we had a nuclear war. Horror movies with spiders abound.

In addition to a vacuum cleaner, your shoe works well. That would make your shoe a pesticide, according to the dictionary. Just don't try to sell the shoe because the EPA would demand it be labeled and tested.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If you have spiders, you have other insects. No bugs for spiders to eat, no spiders. Get rid of the other bugs.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

*exterior ant & spider spray*

my error


----------



## romex1220 (Jun 26, 2013)

Just caulk any openings and make sure you have those foam strips around your door and windows. I used to get bugs a lot but doing this stopped them all


----------

